# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  З новим роком!

## TATY

*З НОВИМ 2007 РОКОМ!*

----------


## V

is it just me or does ukrainian sound kinda....lame?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Utterly and entirely you!

----------


## Бармалей

> Utterly and entirely you!

 Согласен -- очень интересный язык, по-моему! Though I must confess, the first time I was exposed to this expression, it made me wonder what the heck "3 new 200x crabs" was supposed to mean.  ::   All the more reason to consider Ukrainian a unique and fascinating language...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You can only truly appreciate the richness of the Ukrainian language by eating сало and drinking горилку!

----------


## Бармалей

> You can only truly appreciate the richness of the Ukrainian language by eating сало and drinking горилку!

 Oh. I feel cheated now. In that case, death to the great satan, the Ukrainian language!

----------


## TATY

> is it just me or does ukrainian sound kinda....lame?

 Is it just me or do you sound kind of.... (Edited. L.)?

----------


## DDT

Hello? Whee am I? What happened? I think think was a mistake or something. Hello? .......Let me out of here!

----------


## V

well im sorry but i think the language sounds like russian for retards 
no offence

----------


## Бармалей

> well im sorry but i think the language sounds like russian for retards 
> no offence

 Maybe Ukrainian-speakers think Russian sounds like ukrainian for retards?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I don't see the point on insulting an entire nation just because of silly prejudices   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> I don't see the point on insulting an entire nation just because of silly prejudices

 This is the Internet; there's usually no "point" involved in anything! Hooray for provoking flame wars!  ::

----------


## V

(Edited. L.) I don't (Edited. L.) mean everything I say. Apart from that Ukrainian doesn't sound nice. And if you think it sounds better then Russian, then (Edited. L.).

----------


## Guin

Русский говорит:
- Ну и язык у вас хохлов - странный, непонятный. Вот, к примеру, возьмем ваше хохлятское "НЕЗАБАРОМ"... Это где: в баре или перед баром? 
Украинец отвечает:
- Та й у вас москалів не краще. Оце ваше москальське "СРАВНИ"... То це як: вже срав чи ні?

----------


## TATY

From the point of view of a native English speaker who now speaks Russian and Ukrainian, I can say that I think Ukrainian sounds much nicer to my ear. Russian is very palatised and generally sounds harsher than Ukrainian. 
And Ukranian can't be Russian for retards because it is slightly more complicated grammatically.

----------

